# Solved: NeoOffice



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Is there a way to set as default, the margins to 1 inch? That is what a standard paper is supposed to have, but for some dumb reason the default is set at 0.79 inches. I'm tired of changing the settings EVERYTIME I want to write a new paper.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

It's possible. The Default Document Template has a 2cm Margin and what you'll need to do is create a new template with your specified margin width and save it, then set it as the global default doc template so whenever you want to use NeoOffice the new doc will be in line with the standard paper specs.

Launch NeoOffice

a.)Open New Text Doc and Right-Click on the blank page and select _"Page"_



b.) In the window that opens, set the new Margin Defaults to 1" or 2.54cm.



c.) Click OK and go to _File ~> Templates ~> Save_.



d.) In the next window make sure the chosen Catagory (1) is set to My Templates, then name your template (2) and click OK (3).



e.) Go to the File menu again and select _File ~> Templates ~> Organise_.



f.) In the window that launches, double-click on My Templates in the left column and you should see your newly created template. I have 2 Templates showing as I stuffed it up in creating this demo. Anyway, highlight your new Template and click on the _'Commands'_ radio button. Choose _'Set As Default Template'_.



g.) Go to the _'Commands'_ pull-down menu again and select _"Update" _... _(note I have a different Template highlighted, ignore that)_



h.) Finally, click _'Close'_.​
.
You are done 

The next Text Document you create from this moment should have a default margin of 2.54cm.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Nicely detailed, thanks


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

No probs


----------

